# Stretching trousers



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I think I know how this is going to end, but any rate:

Took the trousers from an O'Connell's all-cotton poplin suit to the drycleaners a couple-three months ago. When I went to put the suit on thereafter, the hem wasn't even close to my shoes. I realize there are some among us who like ankles showing, but I am not among them, and no part of my ankles were left to the imagination.

To my untrained eye, the trousers appear to have been laundered instead of drycleaned, which I suspect would explain why they are inches shorter than they were before I took them in. Making matters worse, I had bought this suit brand new and had gotten less than five wears out of it. After waiting a month or so--I was, and still am, REALLY mad about this and waited until I could trust myself to not leap over the counter and end up in a patrol car--I took the trousers back and explained what had happened. The woman took my name and number and trousers and said they would get back. I didn't hear from them for more than a month and so, today, I finally returned. The same woman instantly recognized me, grabbed my trousers from what was obviously a special place and said "We stretched them for you."

"Stretched?" I asked.

"Yes," she replied. "No charge."

"What if they are still too short?" I asked.

"Then bring them back."

And so I left. The trousers are now hanging in my car, and I will find out this evening whether stretching shrunken trousers works. Has anybody heard of this?


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Anybody who has ever worn too tight pants knows that they will stretch in girth so I don't see why they couldn't be stretched in length with the proper tool.

To answer your question though, no I have never heard of professional trouser stretching.


----------



## DavidW (May 22, 2006)

Regardless of the outcome, it's still a better response than "You brought it in like that".


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I suppose that outcome is still a possibility. Anything other than "We're sorry and will buy you a new suit" is less than satisfactory.



DavidW said:


> Regardless of the outcome, it's still a better response than "You brought it in like that".


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

32rollandrock said:


> I suppose that outcome is still a possibility. Anything other than "We're sorry and will buy you a new suit" is less than satisfactory.


 edit-PLEASE DISREGARD, as 32 points out I misread 5 "wears" for 5"years"

Every one would like a new suit, but as you say it is 5 years old. If you ran into my 5 year old car and totalled it I'm sure you would not think it fair if you had to buy me a new one. We could look my car up in the blue book to see what it was worth. True, you can't look up a 5 year old suit in a blue book. I don't know the formulas, but insurance adjusters have them for depreciating clothing. I do know that they value an insured's clothing far higher (as I recall 50% or more of cost depending on age) than what they would sell for on Ebay or elsewear.

I hope the stretching has worked -- we are all awaiting the results.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

^^

No, read again: The suit was less than a year old. It had less than five wearings. It was at the cleaners because I had brushed against the steering wheel of the Boxster I was driving at the time while getting out of the car, transferring a black smudge onto the tan poplin.

I'm going to try the trousers on now--hold tight.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I CAN'T STAND THE SUSPENSE!


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> No, read again: The suit was less than a year old. It had less than five wearings. It was at the cleaners because I had brushed against the steering wheel of the Boxster I was driving at the time while getting out of the car, transferring a black smudge onto the tan poplin.
> 
> I'm going to try the trousers on now--hold tight.


Old eyes read five "years" instead of five "wears". Don't get old.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

And the verdict is...

Whatever pants-stretching device they employed didn't make a wit's bit of difference, although I must admit that tan Targyles with dogs on them do look lovely paired with poplin. And so the question is, what do I do now?

I paid $400 for the suit, IIRC (it was an end-of-season sale), plus alterations that were likely around $25. If O'Connell's doesn't have a record of the sale, my bank will (I used a card). I'm thinking I will propose selling the suit for $100 or whatever I can get on The Exchange or eBay and having the cleaner make up the difference and live without a replacement until they go on sale again at the end of next summer. While I think that the cleaner is entirely at fault here, I recognize that everyone makes mistakes, so I'm willing to work with them--they're locally owned and have been around forever, which makes a difference to me.

I'd be interested in hearing what others think and what has happened in other cases in which cleaners have ruined clothes.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Like totaled cars, if they pay you they get the salvage, so make a deal with them before selling on ebay . If you don't reach an accord there is always small claims court.By the way, as a recent thread explored, can the jacket be worn as an odd jacket? Good Luck.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

An update, and a life lesson re-learned.

I took the allegedly stretched trousers back to the cleaners and explained that the situation was not improved. I was promised a call back. No call was forthcoming and, so, after a month or so passed, I visited headquarters. I wore one of my best suits. And one of my most serious expressions. I didn't yell. I didn't scream. I smiled a lot and acted apologetic. And, today, I received a check for $400, which covers everything.

The ancient African proverb holds true: The patient lion gets the wildebeest.



arkirshner said:


> Like totaled cars, if they pay you they get the salvage, so make a deal with them before selling on ebay . If you don't reach an accord there is always small claims court.By the way, as a recent thread explored, can the jacket be worn as an odd jacket? Good Luck.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

32rollandrock said:


> I received a check for $400, which covers everything.


The best possible outcome. Do you still have the suit, too?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Jacket, not the trousers. It might work as an odd jacket. I'll likely get another suit in July when they are discounted. I really liked it.



Topsider said:


> The best possible outcome. Do you still have the suit, too?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

32rollandrock said:


> An update, and a life lesson re-learned.
> 
> I took the allegedly stretched trousers back to the cleaners and explained that the situation was not improved. I was promised a call back. No call was forthcoming and, so, after a month or so passed, I visited headquarters. I wore one of my best suits. And one of my most serious expressions. I didn't yell. I didn't scream. I smiled a lot and acted apologetic. And, today, I received a check for $400, which covers everything.
> 
> The ancient African proverb holds true: The patient lion gets the wildebeest.


LOL...or for a more reserved quotation; "you will catch more flies with honey , than with vinegar!" However, regardless of which turn of a phrase is preferred, I'm happy to hear things worked out well for you in this instance. O'Connell's cotton poplin summer suits are quite nice. With a bit of luck, your size will be available during this years sales event.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

With 100% cotton pants (Bill's) I can add or subtract up to 4 inches on the length at will. If I wash and dry them they are perfect. If I soak them and hang them from the cuffs while soaking wet, not spun dry, the weight of the pants will stretch them about four inches.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Glad to hear this was resolved with out you having to go full on 32 on their arse. Anyone following the trad tie box thread should have a good sense of the ramifications of riling up the dog.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

32rollandrock said:


> Jacket, not the trousers. It might work as an odd jacket. I'll likely get another suit in July when they are discounted. I really liked it.


Turn the trousers into shorts.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Jovan said:


> Turn the trousers into shorts.


Awesome. :smile:


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Cotton does NOT stretch, it only shrinks, which is why in our gradually fattening society cotton is the ultimate commodity: you always need more, more, more, never less!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Topsider said:


> Awesome. :smile:


I meant to wear alone, you doofus.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Doctor Damage said:


> Cotton does NOT stretch, it only shrinks, which is why in our gradually fattening society cotton is the ultimate commodity: you always need more, more, more, never less!


OK, you win. I can shrink and unshrink my Bill's......


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

You said you could get four inches. I hope that you're not pulling our leg.



dks202 said:


> OK, you win. I can shrink and unshrink my Bill's......


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Cotton fibers may not stretch but woven cotton fabric most certainly will.

I frequently hang my cotton trousers by the cuff to dry and have never noticed much if any change in the inseam. My fat butt and thighs will stretch jeans and khakis through the girth however.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Topsider said:


> Awesome. :smile:


A perfectly appropriate look for lunching at the Fairmont Hamilton Princess.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Indeed. If I had the stones, I would ask for the trousers back. But I think I'll keep the check and keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

32rollandrock said:


> You said you could get four inches. I hope that you're not pulling our leg.


Pun intended, I'm sure.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Pun? Moi?



Topsider said:


> Pun intended, I'm sure.


----------

